# Noc



## leosunny (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I am planning to apply through express entry process for Canada.Need some support in selection of NOC- Job code. Currently I am based in India and working as a QA manger in IT company, could you please help me identify job code which suits my current role, I've checked in site it seems code '0213 Computer and information systems manager' applicable for me, but I am not able to any title related to QA


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

We don't have the codes memorized and are not inclined to read through them to figure this out for you. It is actually a pretty simple thing to work out so you can do it yourself.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I wouldn't call this a QA Manager:
Unit Group


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Dear forum members, please advise me on a particular matter regarding NOC A,B,0. I am a hr professional having 6+ experience as an HR adviser, and 2 years experience as an HR manager. In order to be able to claim higher Trasnferability points in EE due to experience years, I decided that choosing skill level A would be more efficient in my case, because if I preferred skill level 0 (hr manager), i don't have 3+ years of exp. So my question is following, while applying under skill level A, do I need to have a highly-relevant education, or I can have any university education? As I am aware, skill level 0 doesn't require the education to be in relevant field.


----------



## chad197 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi there,
I read your question and I would suggest you to read here: www5.hrsdc.gc.ca/NOC/English/NOC/2011/ProfileQuickSearch.aspx?val=0&val1=0112&val65=human+resources+manager]Unit Group[/url] as it has full job description (main duties) and employment requirements. Read the section with employment requirements and it will be clearer for you. Also to claim skills level A for HR manager your current main duties should be the same to the NOC 0112 main duties. 
Good luck with your immigration process!


----------

